
Vacuum Burglars: sucking 500,000 euros straight out of a supermarket - IgorPartola
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3149962/Robbers-clean-up-with-vacuum.html
======
awongh
all you'd need to add was a one-way valve type thing on the end of that tube
inside the safe... not exactly rocket science. 4 years is a long time to leave
something like that unaddressed...

~~~
Alex3917
Could easily be an inside job. Stew Leonard was put in jail for stealing money
from his own pneumatic tubes.

------
jacquesm
To be taken like that once, I can see that but multiple times is a bit stupid.

~~~
Semiapies
If it's a real story, maybe. It's the Sun, after all - for it and the Daily
Mail, I'd want independent corroboration if they said the sun rose in the East
that morning.

For this story covering a remarkable string of thefts over four years? This
Sun article is the _only_ source being repeated by others in a few quick
searches.

~~~
gommm
There are a few newspapers in French mentioning the story:

[http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/le-gang-a-l-
aspirateur...](http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-divers/le-gang-a-l-aspirateur-
devalise-les-monoprix-22-09-2010-1078047.php) [http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-
actu/2010/09/22/97001-20100922F...](http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-
actu/2010/09/22/97001-20100922FILWWW00577-un-mysterieux-gang-des-
aspirateurs.php)

~~~
Semiapies
Huh! Well, that upgrades it to "it may have been bright looking eastward this
morning" at the least.

------
rokhayakebe
Some people spend years figuring how to make money, others spend years
figuring how to take it from you.

------
Semiapies
I'm suddenly remembering an old Judge Dredd comic with a vacuum gang emptying
out a bank vault.

~~~
camiller
Sure it wasn't a Beagle Boys/Scrooge McDuck comic?

~~~
Semiapies
Could be that, too. :)

(This one has Dredd coming back to Earth after spending six months of
storylines serving as head judge of a moon colony, and suddenly acting
ridiculously laid-back and mellow...and walking right by criminals engaging in
crime. This includes an armed gang vacuuming out the contents of a bank vault.
The lame gag turns out to be the reveal at the end that for some reason he has
to be sworn back in again as a judge on Earth, and vigilantism...is a crime.)

------
zyang
sucks for the store

------
nitrogen
Note to self: it's probably not worth reading a site that disables context
menus for no good reason.

